# Taro Guitars



## monster

hello from a new member.any of you guys have a taro ?they were cheap japanese copies made in the 70's.I have a strat copy that is a sweet player,but can't find much info.apparently they were made by one of the more well known japanese brands,but only sold in canada under the taro name.here's a pic of mine.








and here's an sg copy on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Vintage-Taro-Ele...32QQihZ009QQcategoryZ2384QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kurtdaniel

i love Taro Guitars.!! Its definitely one of the best Japanese guitar available.. Japanese really have a high knowledge for guitar how to..


----------



## zontar

I have one--but it's a classical--it was my first real guitar--I still have it.
And I still play it.


----------



## Spellcaster

I restored a Taro Les Paul Junior for a friend a few years ago. It showed up at my doorstep a couple of days ago, completely disassembled, rusty, chipped and hacked. I just started ordering parts today to redo it again. This time around, a Gibson TOM bridge and stop bar, Grover tuners, Tusq nut (instead of brass), a dogeared P90, and burgandy red finish. It's slightly smaller than an LP Jr, with a 24.5 inch scale, and played fairly nicely the first time around.

http://i396.photobucket.com/albums/pp43/spellcasterguitars/Les%20Paul%20Junior/IMGP2546.jpg


----------



## zontar

I just realized the first post here is way old, but I looked at the post date for the one above my post--and it showed up in the new post list--so--I didn't realize how old it is...

Any way--I came back here to post a picture of my Taro--even if it isn't an electric--so here's the lovely grain on the back of it.








Classicals always put the best looking wood on the backs.


----------



## susanl

I own a Taro 'Gibson Les Paul'. I took it in to have the pickups restored over 15 years ago and the guy at the shop told me they were originally made in Japan but when production got too expensive, they moved to Mainland China. So check the silver plate on the back of the neck on the body and hope it says 'Made In Japan". Back then the same guy told me that if he hung mine to sell he would be asking over $800. My $49.99 investment back in the early 70's is still blooming. I'm proud of my baby!


----------



## zontar

That sounds a little pricey for a copy guitar.


----------

